
Ask HN: Is it feasible to start a startup while having student debt? - HelloFellowDevs
Currently a Senior in college and weighing the chances of ever starting a startup (successful or unsuccessful) while having a ton of student debt.
======
anoncoward111
If it's a ton, it's better to work a day job while developing your side
business and not telling your employer (because they will try to sue you
sometimes).

It's never too late to start a side project! Just find a way to pay bills
first :)

~~~
HelloFellowDevs
It's not as if I have an idea of what to work on currently, its more or less
that I don't know if having student debt already blocks me from making the
leap into startup world.

~~~
anoncoward111
Honestly, it does. You have to find a way to pay rent, food, and
transportation. Adding several hundred dollars of student loans makes it quite
a bit harder to pay monthly bills without a steady day job.

------
auslegung
It isn’t a hard block, but it puts you in a very bad position. You will likely
make business decisions that result in quick money rather than long term
success (we’re already tempted with that but debt makes it worse). It also may
be a red flag to potential investors if they find out, but not sure.

